# bizarre people who don't wash up in their vans!



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It never ceases to amuse me when I see people getting out of their caravans or even - shriek - motorhomes carrying a brightly-coloured plastic box full of their lightly-soiled plates to take to the vegetable preparation area to be washed!

I mean, God didn't put sinks into our vans to be looked at and cooed over.

For goodness sake, who are these weirdoes? Surely a spot of antibacterial down the sink a couple of times a season is a much better activity than trolling to and from the communal sinks to give yer plates a bath???

Or am I missing something? Maybe I just enjoy bantering with the other half while we're in our snuggly warm van listening to the radio, or something.

Madness, I tell you. Madness!

That said, most of these washing-uppers seem to be of mind-destroyed age.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The wife and I were discussing the very same thing last weekend, as we watched the couple next to us set off in the pouring rain to wash up at the site sinks. Why did they both need to go to do a couple of plates and cups?Why did they need to go at all?
These motorhomers are a funny old lot, but each to their own I suppose.
Colin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stormy,

On a similar vein, God didn't put cassette toilets into our vans not to be looked at and cooed over either, use it man, use it!

I am aware that this will make no sense to people who haven't read stormys previous post about loo's (!)

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Love your van mate - is that a Rapido I see in the distance? Pure quality.

Well it tickles me every time I see these funny folk going about their business. They're always the ones you see climbing into their 'vans at 6pm for a "nice evening in front of the television".

Which is exactly what they do when they're at home, no doubt.

If you buy a van - USE IT! Otherwise buy a panel van and a mattress, save ££££s and you can still do your washing up communal-stylee!


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

If you see folks going to the sinks to use wash up, then I guess you must be using sites - are you mad?!! What did you buy a motorhome for? 

If you buy a fully featured van - use it! What do you need a site for, especially over the 'oggin.
Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A couple who were camped near us this weekend had a caravan which they towed with a VW camper - so presumably they had 2 sinks - yet the lady still took her pots to the site washing up area. I think it's a social thing - gives the other half a bit of peace for a while & she can chat to all the other campers en route & at the sinks.
Me, I'm just lazy, so I use the sink in the motorhome. Same with the loo - I have to empty it anyway as the kids use it for nights & early mornings, so I might as well use it all the time (but don't tell them that).


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

My significant other halfs cousin bought a new Autotrail Tracker 18 months ago.

When we were talking to them a couple of weeks ago. they said they had never (1) used the sink. (2)never used the Loo (3) never used the shower, and (4) never parked on grass (in case they got stuck).

They have never used a CL, only a full amenity site.

They are away frequently (never more than an hour or two from home though), so their site fee bill must be huge.

Someone will have a good buy when they get rid of the van, Their last was a Hi-Top which had been used in the same way, and had less than 15000 miles on the clock.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

firstly SteveC are you ex RN by any chance ?
I only say as you mentioned the Oggin 

Well we wash up every night, however if we are somewhere that has a sink/drain nearby, we empty the dishwater (Along with any food bits that are in the water) down the drain/sink outside. This helps firstly that the waste tank takes a lot longer to fill up (Only shower water really) and also no food micro bits collecting in tank.hoses and growing orrible smelly bacteria


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I wondered that too - Although we were in a mobile home this year on holiday I saw loads of m\homers using the amenities and washing up their stuff in the wash house. Most of these were non English. I also enjoyed seeing a m\home pull up and then within minutes an awning, mini tent, barb b Q, sun loungers, washing lines, swings and slides for the kids, bikes, a satalite dish, a swimming pool appear and half the sites gone. Tardis holidays Ltd.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Morning,

No, I'm not ex-Navy but in my line of work, I often used to choose ex-Navy people to work with me or for me and generally found them to be the salt of the earth. I maintain contact with them even now i'm retired and I guess some of their expressions (some less polite one's also) have stuck with me.

Had a great week visiting Pompey recently.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can`t see why two people in van could not be able to wash up in the sink but we are a family of four ,two young kids and the sink in our van just can`t cope with all the plates and cups, by the way I make sure my kids don`t make to much noise on site because I can remember camping before they were around and found noisey kids very anoying.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I put it down to wanting to talk to someone !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

We pay thousands for these things and only use half the facilities


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

hymer544 said:


> I can`t see why two people in van could not be able to wash up in the sink but we are a family of four ,two young kids and the sink in our van just can`t cope with all the plates and cups, by the way I make sure my kids don`t make to much noise on site because I can remember camping before they were around and found noisey kids very anoying.


We manage in the van with 3 kids, one of whom is 5 months old- lots of washing up :!: It's much quicker to do it in the van.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

On a recent trip to France, we had to laugh, when we, parked on a public car park in a small town, saw another motorhome pull up nearby. The bloke came across and asked us if we knew where the public loos where?

We didn't know, why should we, we have a toilet the same as he had. He was obvious in urgent need of one and went walking briskly towards the town centre. 

Sorry to say, we just laughed and thought at the time, he must be one of those saddo's who never uses his toilet 'cos he's got to empty it or 'cos it'll get grubby and dirty :lol: :lol: 

How sad these peeps are !!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The non use of equipment can apply to cooking facilities too.
There are a lot of people who only use the gas rings and possibly the grill and who never use the oven.

Have a look in some of the ovens the next time you are looking round a dealer's stock. It is amazing how many haven't been used.

We have been on site both in a caravan and in the motorhome when people passing have expressed surprise when we tell them what the lovely smell is coming from our unit.
Nice piece of lamb/pork/beef and us sitting outside with a sherry while the last few minutes tick by for the Yorkshire puddings. (Served with onion gravy, of course.)
We have been told in no uncertain manner by the 'lady of the house,"I don't come away to spend my time cooking". Staggering.

By the way, the same people will tell you that they wouldn't buy a continental van if it hasn't got an oven!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

This reminds me of a story about a single gentleman who bought a new three piece suite and two years later still had the protective polythene on it 8O in case it got dirty.
I also wondered about the thread regarding where to stash your trainers before you enter the van. With three dogs on board in wet weather, this is not an option and the answer was simply to remove the carpets - the floor takes less than five minutes to wipe clean again 8) so the only time I remove my shoes is when I go to bed but maybe I'm just a slob  

Gill


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I too find this staggering, but, and slightly off topic, I am amazed at stories of people filling up their fresh water tanks to take it home :roll: 

It must be just me, but I couldn't be bothered with the effort to save a few pence let alone go out in the rain to use a loo and do the dishes.


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

as a tent camper we used the sinks but never have in arthur 

i suppose it would save filling up with water so often and also on gas to heat water - but like you say why buy a motorhome in that case


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

My goodness, everyone is getting tetchy. Does it really matter if someone wants to do something different. It's their motorhome and their time & money. 

Now who can I have a go at ? 

How about sad people who sit in front of computers talking to complete strangers. Only joking. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Maybe they are all ex tent campers and cannot get out of the habit of running with the bowl of dirties to the tap of deliciously hot water....I remember it well! Or maybe there just a bunch of tight wads who having paid to be on a site with facilities are going to use them all. Or maybe they think they are saving on the gas to heat the water but then again I expect they are on a hook up so that's not valid....Ok so they leave all the lights on and the heating when they go out just to get value for money.  

Mike


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,
must agree with Flint on this one, although we use all the gear in our van, its bugger all to do with us what others choose to do. Some people are quite at home with their routine, as others just like doing nothing. As we all get older we all have our small habits and eccentric ways, if someone chooses to washup in the communal sink, good luck to them, if you choose not to use the onboard bog, good luck to you also.
I sometimes wander over to the communal showers at night when they are quiet to shave and shower to save messing up the shower room, so what!
However rant over, tongue in cheek.
Regards Malc


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hey! I'm not complaining, those people who sell their vans in pristine/unused condition are great for those who do use their vans and fancy changing their van - Unless the van is totally clapped out, the price isn't much different whether it is very good used or little-used used.

Let em carry on I say (although I can't understand why all that money is paid for something that is not used????


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Let em carry on I say (although I can't understand why all that money is paid for something that is not used????

Possibly because if you want a nice big motorhome with lots of room in it then the sink, hot water, shower, toilet etc come as standard?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In our 'van,

we 'pee' in it

'poo' in it

'wash up' in it

'cook roasts' in it

'cook toast' in it

'wash our bits' in it

and generally use it for what it was designed for.

However, if you choose not to use your 'vans facilities then its a free world.

pete.


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

i wouldn't really like to use the shower in arthur - firstly i don't really like showers but also its a bit cramped and i like my space!!

haven't tried to cook a roast yet either - but might try when we are away for the summer

and as for the loo - if there is another nearby will use that so we don't have to empty as often!

but as with everything its what works for us

Does anyone know any sites with baths?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Got a picture somewhere of an old C reg VW LT home conversion complete with BATH  it was on sale at Peterborough show last year for £2995. Somebody remarked it was the sort of bath they fitted in some Barratt homes, it was about 3ft long & about as deep as a normal bath. Biggest drawback I could see was you would need a large water tank & how long would it take to heat it up. 
I am sure I have seen some of the large US motorhomes with a small bath as well as shower.

As for washing up / using the toilet etc. in the van, it depends. Our camper is only a Renault Trafic, we have no heater so we have to boil the water on the stove. We have no bathroom with shower & toilet. The porta potti we have is for if we get stuck or are wild camping, if on the odd occasion we are on a site we use the facilities otherwise why bother wasting the money on campsite fees just wildcamp :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

arthur1 said:


> Does anyone know any sites with baths?


Unity Farm Brean...take your own plug and dont go there when the kids are on holiday :lol:

Mike
P.S I don't mean that I don't like kids...I love 'em I just can't bear them :lol: I really meant don't go there "in season" unless you like crowds

P.P.S. we went there last Nov when the illuminated Carnivals were on in the area

P.P.P.S http://www.hru.co.uk/


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

> Our camper is only a Renault Trafic, we have no heater so we have to boil the water on the stove.


We do this all the time at home - cos we don't have hot water on tap   only an emersion heater :? 
so when we are in arthur its luxury !!! :wink:

On the subject of sites with baths - I have found a few

There is one at anderby in lincs, vale of pickering near ----- wait for it ----pickering  and have also spotted on near st austell - which we may try this summer  - prehaps i should start another thread :roll:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Unity Farm Brean...take your own plug and dont go there when the kids are on holiday :lol: 

And they charge for dogs! Awnings etc No Thanks.
Regards Malc


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Malc

My post was not really recommendation of Unity Farm although when we went it was November and we were attending an Avon Group Motor Caravanners' Club rally at special price of £6 night including the dog, electric hook up and I suppose awning if we had wanted one.
We had a good time there and on the Friday I took some really good sunset pictures on the Beach, so maybe that's why I remember it as an OK place.
regards
Mike


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Good post Stormy  

We too are of the oppinion of 'What did you buy the thing for if you never use it!! but each to there own I suppose. :roll: 

We only use 'proper' sites if we 1. have too and 2. we really need a shower.

We boil a kettle for hot water, use the sink for washing and shaving etc as well as washing up and the diddy little thetfords seat is very rarely cold thats why we bought Chuggs, its all the camping indipendant fun stuff  we even have a strip wash if needed. Now Im shure there are mitigating circumstances etc but I too find it very odd that people buy £30k+ all singing and all dancing gin palaces then spend even more money on 'deluxe' sites to use a comunial shower right next to the toilets with all the associated noises and smells of other people!!! 8O I would much rather have a flannel wash in comfort and privicy than trapes halfway across a site to stand in a toilet with other peoples shower water running past my feet desperatly trying to keep my towel from dropping on the floor. Im considering buying a solar shower bag for our 2 week trip to France/Spain.......... Did I mension we are going to france and Spain for two weeks in Sept?   \/ 

But as I say - Each to his own

A


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Not sure how I missed this one... I rarely wash up inside the m/h - I do it outside in the fresh air, same with cooking - unless it is raining, guess I am a frustrated camper really but that is why I love motorhoming so much more than I ever did caravanning.

In short if I can do it in the fresh air - even to the entertainment of some of our uk and european confederates... I do. (Though the external shower remains unused as a shower - I'm not that mad!)

David


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

drandall said:


> In short if I can do it in the fresh air - even to the entertainment of some of our uk and european confederates... I do. (Though the external shower remains unused as a shower - I'm not that mad!)
> 
> David


Hi David
I managed to make a few "real" surfers quite envious the other day by having a piping hot outdoor shower after coming out of the sea. (hose thro' window).

Mike


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Surely it all comes down to that latest buzzword 'Choice'. We have the freedom to do what suits us best, depending on circumstances. 

Most of our camping is on French municipal sites and with (usually) excellent facilities, why would we boil the kettle to wash up, when with a short walk we can have endless supplies of hot water and lots of space to spread the dishes out. If the weather is inclement or the site has no facilities we have no problems with our little sink and drainer. Ditto for showers and toilets.

By the way, Stormy, we have a very tasteful grey and black plastic box (£1.65 from Wilkos), which folds flat for storage.

Where are you going in France/Spain, Chuggs? We are going that way in September, travelling Speedferries on Sept 14th.

J & W


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

pedallers said:


> Surely it all comes down to that latest buzzword 'Choice'. We have the freedom to do what suits us best, depending on circumstances.
> 
> Most of our camping is on French municipal sites and with (usually) excellent facilities, why would we boil the kettle to wash up, when with a short walk we can have endless supplies of hot water and lots of space to spread the dishes out. If the weather is inclement or the site has no facilities we have no problems with our little sink and drainer. Ditto for showers and toilets.
> 
> ...


Hi Peddlers,

We do the same. It also means we do get more excersise than we would if doing everything in the van. You also get to meet & chat to other like minded folk. Again if wildcamping then everything is also to hand in the van.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

> I managed to make a few "real" surfers quite envious the other day by having a piping hot outdoor shower after coming out of the sea. (hose thro' window).


what a brilliant idea - not sure the hose in arthur would reach - but could see this being very useful when kids come of beach!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Arthur1 wrote;


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote: 
I managed to make a few "real" surfers quite envious the other day by having a piping hot outdoor shower after coming out of the sea. (hose thro' window). 


what a brilliant idea - not sure the hose in arthur would reach - but could see this being very useful when kids come of beach!!! 

Why not get yourself a 'solar shower', only a few quid from most accesory shops, takes a few hours (if the sun is shining!) to warm up. We hang ours from the rear ladder and theres enough water to rinse 2 adults down. Wouldn't be without it.

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

arthur1 said:


> > I managed to make a few "real" surfers quite envious the other day by having a piping hot outdoor shower after coming out of the sea. (hose thro' window).
> 
> 
> what a brilliant idea - not sure the hose in arthur would reach - but could see this being very useful when kids come of beach!!!


The shower hose is really long and also reaches the kitchen sink...good for rinsing those dishes when we wash them up....which is at least once a week whether they need it or not 

Mike


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Peejay as I said in my previous post we are thinking of getting a solar shower. Which one did you get, the black or the silver one? 20L one I assume.

Pedallers - We are going on 4th Sept probably shooting down the West coast to Northern Spain - my old haunts - with no set plans so who knows hee hee. Then back on the 19th. BTW have a glass on me when your crossing - thats my birthday  

A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A,

I think ours is the 20ltr one, but i can't get to the 'van to check at the moment, it's definately black tho! One thing i do know is that, when full, its heavy! and is awkward to lift up high to attach to the top of the ladder. The good thing is, you can have a hot shower and it doesn't use the water from your tank.
pete.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

*waste-master thingies*

When we bought our first van this year, we were fortunate enough to find one that had an unused cooker, a pristine sink and, I suspect, a thetford that had only been used in emergencies. Suffice to say that we have christened everything many times over as I strongly agree that why spend money on amenities you don't use. If I'm out walking the dog or popping out for a paper and happen to pass the toilet bocks on a site i'm more than likely to use the facilities provided just to extend the life of the current cassette, but since we discovered CLs that doesn't happen very often now. My only gripe is that our waste water tank holds 60 litres and the warning light is supposed to come on at 45 .........and it comes on with monotonous regularity. Does anybody rate carrying a waste-master type thing on wheels to save having to drive round to the disposal point every other day as we seem to do?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

You mean people actually camp without an external shower fitted, how quaint!
Malc :lol:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

*bizarre people who don't wash up in their vans*

Hmmmm. Sounds useful for washing down muddy dogs too. 8O Unfortunately there is no window in my bathroom to shove the hose through, so I will add a solar one to my shopping list - and a bathroom window to my next van spec :lol: 
Yet another gadget :roll: 
Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Gill, nice to meet you the other day. I had an external shower put on my van for muddy dogs, bikes, children etc. Haven't used it yet. I suspect all except the bikes will complain about it being cold only!
Andrea.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi


We have also been very intrigue by this phenomenon reference the washing up area. Not only do these people trundle across the grass in the rain but very often they are in their full summer regalier sandles and all.  

Yes we use all of our facilities, my only stipulation is that I cook so the hubby does the washing up (any way he likes splashing about with the water even the dogs take cover).  

We are still using sites, CLs as well, being now we are working our way up to wild camping. 8O


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry just catching up on all these threads.
When i posted my introduction the dog looked over my shoulder and said 'better lighten up .Look at them smiley faces they are not all like you and Andy Stothart.But already ive discovered Stormywhether.Hey Stormy My Man..
Please bear in mind that if you had spent all day with an opinionated oldJack Russell terrier you might well be pleased to take your mug spoon and plate to the communal wash hole just for a bit of human contact all beit with some rather strange folk.
After reading all 4 pages on the subject and wishing to do the right thing tonight we washed up in a bowl in the sink in the house went out to the drive and poured the grey water down the camping car's plug hole.That should sort it.
You can always tell my MERLIN its the one with The Wizard of Curmudgeon written on the stern.Be Safe.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Rolley said:


> We are still using sites, CLs as well, being now we are working our way up to wild camping. 8O


What's a CL? 
I've only ever used one camp site and was put off them forever - neighbours from hell screaming and shouting all through the night in the middle of the moors! :violent1:

So now I park up wherever the fancy takes me - the more isolated the better and with 2 big dogs in the van with me I feel perfectly safe. :dog: :dog:

But it does mean I have to do all my washing up, washing clothes and washing me in the van - and I have to heat all my water in a kettle, have no shower, and no loo!

All good fun, but I'm looking forward to getting my bigger and better van later this month 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site, CL's are certifcated location and are licenses granted to people by the Caravan club to have usually 5 vans/MH's on their land, they range from cold tap, loo emptying point and not a lot else to some with hookups etc.They are often on farms or even peoples gardens and vary in physical size a lot.One good thing is they tend to be quiet, sort of like wild camping for wimps like me who don't want to run the risks of being totally on their own.  The Caravan and camping club have their own versions called Certificated Sites or CS's, and they are usually 5 vans/MH's and tents. There are literally hundreds dotted round the country. They are the reason I am a member of both clubs as I can usually find one where I want to go and as I said they tend to be a lot quiter than commercial sites.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Helen, looks a good idea. I'll have to look into joining, will be handy for getting water and loo emptying, and much better than a large site


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Denise

Sorry I wasn't very clear, we quite enjoy CL's for the reasons Helen B explained although like all sites even they can be pot luck :scratch: . We have just come back from a few days in Somerset and whilst visiting a Natonal Trust property there, we found that they also run these sites on behalf of the clubs. This was a large country house with a CL with in shouting distance of the property. imagine one in the grounds of an empty historic building, spooky after dark A!!!! :evil: . If you get chance they are worth a try, hope you find them a better experence than your previous.  


Regards Rolley


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

"Reasons for washing up away from Van"
1, to get bolshy teenagers out of the way for 10 minutes
2, as a punishment detail for above
3,The hot water you have already paid for in site fee(skin flint husband)
4, to enable effective rinsing(as point 3)
To ensure the camp has blocked pipes not own van(husband again)
"not using toilet"
a)"you aren't the one emptying it"
b) when you have started to help with emptying routine..."hey steady on, you are using too much of that blue stuff!"
c) teenagers, in the middle of the night.."oh you are not using that in here are you, disgusting" well, until they need it, that is.
Not using the oven
THE HEAT- in the summer
I suppose we are all different, afterall every single member of my family has a different opinion on what should and should not be used. I think I will let them do what they want and I will carry on doing what I want


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

If its any consolation I always laugh at people paying to use a site with facilities when they have a motohome. What’s even funnier is when they pay for facilities and don’t use them, perhaps they pay the extra so they can watch people and then talk about them. Are people really so small-minded that their only interest is to watch and comment on how people wash their plates or go to the loo. Next no doubt we will hear someone laughing at someone sitting outside their motorhome when they have perfectly good seats inside GET A LIFE PEOPLE


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

nofixedabode said:


> If its any consolation I always laugh at people paying to use a site with facilities when they have a motohome. What's even funnier is when they pay for facilities and don't use them, perhaps they pay the extra so they can watch people and then talk about them. Are people really so small-minded that their only interest is to watch and comment on how people wash their plates or go to the loo. Next no doubt we will hear someone laughing at someone sitting outside their motorhome when they have perfectly good seats inside GET A LIFE PEOPLE


Chill out man - you need a holiday!

:lol:


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

I did say it made me laugh, but you're right I do need a holiday!!!!


----------

